# Best Martial Art Ever!!!



## Last Fearner (Feb 27, 2007)

*Ok.... I shared this with a few others here at Martial Talk, and someone suggested I post it here. I don't know why they thought it might be amusing to some since it is a true story! Anyway, here it is....*

*Here is the story of the seven deadliest fighters. Each represented a different system of fighting. They all met by chance one day on a foot path leading between two villages. Several paths at this point merged into one rather narrow path which was bordered on the south by a large hill, and on the North by a steep cliff. None of the men would make way for the others to pass. An argument arose, and each claimed that their fighting art was the best. After a few minutes of heated debate, they were ready to come to blows when a small, eight-year-old girl appeared out of nowhere. She said she had the best fighting art, and could defeat them all. The men burst out in laughter, then turned back to continue their debate.*

*While the men were distracted, the small child crawled around on the ground, and tied each of their shoe laces together. When the men were deep in focus with each other, the small girl jumped up on a nearby rock and shouted "PREPARE TO DIE!" All of the men instinctively jumped into their fighting stances, but their shoe laces tripped them up. The men stumbled and struggled until they all fell off the edge of the cliff, and dropped to their death.*

*To this day, the little girl is known to have been the Founder, and first Grandmaster of the best fighting system ever - - "Tai Shu" !!!*

*The END!*

*So, if you ever hear anyone bring up the "x style" vs. "y style," or my art is better than your art - - just tell them they are all wrong because the best, most deadly art ever is Tai Shu.*  

(ok, ok! It wasn't exactly a true story - - but it could have happened!)  

 

CM D.J. Eisenhart


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 27, 2007)

Great story can i borow it  for a while


----------



## bydand (Feb 27, 2007)

There is more truth than fiction to that I think.    thanks for posting that!


----------



## Shaderon (Feb 27, 2007)

Fantastic!   Makes you remember that the best part of your body to train is your brain!


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 27, 2007)

Bad puns make me want to


----------



## Last Fearner (Mar 1, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Great story can i borow it for a while


 
Certainly, Master Stoker - - just give credit to the author!  ME :ultracool 

CME
Last Fearner


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Mar 2, 2007)

Great story.  I guess I'll have to rethink my training and work on tying knots.


----------

